# 2011 Addict Headset



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

I picked up a used 2011 Addict R3 frame and fork last year. It came with roller bearings instead of cartridge bearings so I'm not sure which integrated headset fits this frameset. Cane Creek is recommending the ZS44 short stack but I'd prefer Ritchey or Chris King.


----------



## nenad (May 5, 2004)

Ritchey press fit should do the trick:

Ritchey Logic - Road - Headsets - Threadless Press-Fit - WCS Carbon Logic Zero

That's what I have on my 2009 Addict.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks, much! That's exactly the one that I ordered.


----------

